# List of grey stones for scaping



## Aqua Hero (3 Sep 2015)

Could i have list of all the grey stones for scaping


----------



## Aqua Hero (3 Sep 2015)

what is this stone called pls and where can i buy it in the UK


----------



## EnderUK (4 Sep 2015)

Aqua Hero said:


> Could i have list of all the grey stones for scaping


Most of them?


Aqua Hero said:


> what is this stone called pls and where can i buy it in the UK


You'll probably be able to get something like that on most pebbled beaches in the UK


----------



## PARAGUAY (7 Sep 2015)

Abergele North Wales coast  plenty of sea eroded pebbles of different sizes


----------



## dw1305 (7 Sep 2015)

Hi all, 





Aqua Hero said:


> what is this stone called pls and where can i buy it in the UK





PARAGUAY said:


> Abergele North Wales coast plenty of sea eroded pebbles of different sizes


 Looks like water eroded Carboniferous limestone. This is the rock that "PARAGUAY" would be collecting from the beach at Abergele. 

It shouldn't be commercially on sale in the UK (derived from UK sources), but you may be able to find imported stone.  Details here <http://www.limestone-pavements.org.uk/geology.html>.

cheers Darrel


----------

